# Irland - Lower Erne oder Shannon und weitere Fragen



## AWEX (3. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Leute,

ich möchte im Augus 2007 mit meinem dann 14jährigen Sohn nach Irland.|supergri |supergri  Ich stelle mir vor, daß wir uns eine Woche ein Hausboot schnappen und dann eine weitere Woche mit dem Auto die Insel erkunden und da vielleicht noch 2-3 Tage an einem schönen See unser Glück versuchen. Wäre toll, wenn ihr mir folgende Fragen kurz beantworten könntet #6 :

Ich habe gelesen, dass der Lower Erne fischreicher als der Shannon ist und es da auch weniger zugeht Stimmt das? Sind die Gewässer schwer zu befischen (wir sind noch ganz am Anfang unserer Angelkarriere)?

Hat jemand einen Tip für einen nett gelegenen See plus Unterkunft (mit Bewirtung) an welchem man evtl. mal einen Tag mit einem Guide rausfahren kann?

Vielen Dank für Eure Antworten!!#h 
AWEX


----------



## Uwe_H (3. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Irland - Lower Erne oder Shannon und weitere Fragen*

http://www.leitrimquay.com/

Schau dir das hie rmal an...da hast du eine sehr gepflegte Unterkunft im Haus, einen feschen Tageskreuzer gleich dabei und eine allgemein prima Anlage...direkt am Shannon gelegen, ziemlich zentral...

Ich habe dort vor 3 Jahren mal Urlaub gemacht, der Vorteil: Wetterunabhängig...sollt emal wirklich scheieisswetter sein, dann muss man kein Boot fahren, sondern kann auch mal einen ausflug mit dem Wagen machen. Dann hat man auch die Möglichkeit an einem kühlen Abend zu Hause vor dem offenen Kamin zu sitzen während der Geschirrspüler die Hausarbeit erledigt und der Sohnemann gerade in der Badewanne liegt. Ist halt auch ein Luxus...ich habe das sehr genossen.

Ein weiterer Grund, gerade wenn du mit deinem Sohn alleine unterwegs bist, das Boot ist nicht allzu groß, das kann man ziemlich locker zu zweit durch alle Schleusen fahren, und zwar stressfrei!!!


----------



## AWEX (4. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Irland - Lower Erne oder Shannon und weitere Fragen*

Das klingt wirklich interessant, vielen Dank für diesen Tip #6 

Zwei Fragen hab ich hierzu noch:
Welche Fische ausser Hecht kann man denn da so fangen?
Die Wasserwege die man da mit einer Tagestour abfahren kann sind auch nach ein paar Tagen noch für Überraschungen bzw. Sehenswertes gut?


----------



## Uwe_H (4. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Irland - Lower Erne oder Shannon und weitere Fragen*



AWEX schrieb:


> Das klingt wirklich interessant, vielen Dank für diesen Tip #6
> 
> Zwei Fragen hab ich hierzu noch:
> Welche Fische ausser Hecht kann man denn da so fangen?
> Die Wasserwege die man da mit einer Tagestour abfahren kann sind auch nach ein paar Tagen noch für Überraschungen bzw. Sehenswertes gut?



Die Tagestouren sind prima...Lough Key, mit einem traumhaften Park rundherum, Naturschutzgebieten, Inseln usw...es ist wirklich wunderbar, wir haben es dort ganz locker eine Woche lang ausgehalten, und wenn du noch ein Auto dabei hast ist das doch sowieso alles kein Problem, da kannste dann auch mal einen Abstecher zum Meer machen, ist auch nicht allzu weit weg!!!

Zum Fischfang: Es geht alles was auch sonst überall geht, aber wenn man nach Irland reist steht wohl der Hecht immer im Vordergrund...aber natürlich auch Barsch...
Was sehr gut geht, sich an die Marina setzen, etwas anfüttern, und dann richtig schöne Rotfeder-Rotaugen-Hybriden angeln...das ist doch sehr dankbar...und es ist direkt vor der Haustür...

Was uns damals überzeugt hat, als absolute Neulinge was Bootstouren angeht, auch absolut Camping-, bzw Wohnmobilunerfahrene Urlauber, wenn das Bootsfahren nix ist, dann ist man da nicht drauf gefesselt, man ist wetterunabhängig und man hat ein ordentliches Bett und eine vernünftige Dusche!!! Ausserdem der Preis, es war am Ende eher noch etwas billiger als ein adäquates Boot für zwei Personen!!!


----------



## Fröya (4. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Irland - Lower Erne oder Shannon und weitere Fragen*



Uwe_H schrieb:


> und wenn du noch ein Auto dabei hast ist das doch sowieso alles kein Problem, da kannste dann auch mal einen Abstecher zum Meer machen, ist auch nicht allzu weit weg!!!


 
...und die Küste in der Gegend ist auch sehr sehr schön. Kannst wohl auch die ein oder andere Steilküste "erfahren"...und für das bisschen Kultur gibt überall Klosterruinen und Co... 
Irland ist wirklich toll. Mit dem Auto unbedingt den Ring of Kerry fahren, ausgehend von Kilarney - man kann sich kaum satt sehen an Fotomotiven :q !
Viel viel Spaß!!


----------



## Uwe_H (4. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Irland - Lower Erne oder Shannon und weitere Fragen*



Fröya schrieb:


> ...und die Küste in der Gegend ist auch sehr sehr schön. Kannst wohl auch die ein oder andere Steilküste "erfahren"...und für das bisschen Kultur gibt überall Klosterruinen und Co...
> Irland ist wirklich toll. Mit dem Auto unbedingt den Ring of Kerry fahren, ausgehend von Kilarney - man kann sich kaum satt sehen an Fotomotiven :q !
> Viel viel Spaß!!



Natürlich ist Irland toll...allerdings ist die Basis die ich hier per Link empfohlen habe ein Stückchen weit weg vom Ring of Kerry...das liegt mehr in der Nähe von Sligo...so ca 60km weit weg...


----------



## Fröya (4. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Irland - Lower Erne oder Shannon und weitere Fragen*



Uwe_H schrieb:


> Natürlich ist Irland toll...allerdings ist die Basis die ich hier per Link empfohlen habe ein Stückchen weit weg vom Ring of Kerry...das liegt mehr in der Nähe von Sligo...so ca 60km weit weg...


 
ja, das schon, aber sie wollen ja mit dem Auto die Insel noch 1 Woche erkunden...und da schaffen sie das dann doch denke ich.


----------



## Louis (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Irland - Lower Erne oder Shannon und weitere Fragen*

Hey, Uwe!

Da hast Du ja was wirkich schickes gefunden. Biste auch auf dem Shannon-Erne-Waterway unterwegs gewesen. Gleich hinter Leitrim kommt da nämlich astreines Hechtgewässer in den kleineren Seen. Mann muss halt darauf achten, dass Sie mit dem Boot befahrbar sind.

Gruß

Louis


----------



## Uwe_H (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Irland - Lower Erne oder Shannon und weitere Fragen*

@Louis: Ich finde imme rfeine Sachen wenns um Urlaub geht!!! Was denkst du denn...

Von dieser Basis kannste auch in die andere Richtung fahren natürlich...geht auch gut mit den kleinen Booten, sind halt viele Schleusen und man muss es wollen, d.h. man braucht eine willige Crew die dem Kaptein blind vertraut und nicht meutert...ich will sagen, nicht mit meiner Frau!!! :q:q:q

Wi hatten in dieser Osterwoche 2003 dort einige Tage mit etwas schlechterem Wetter, viel Wind, auch unnatürlich viel Regen für Irland, waren einige zweifelhafte Tage dabei...ich war froh um das feste Haus vor Ort, und es war der erste Urlaub mit richtigem Schiff dabei...also erst mal langsam machen und keine Scheieisse bauen mit dem Kahn, ich bin da immer etwas vorsichtiger...


----------



## Caftain (18. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Irland - Lower Erne oder Shannon und weitere Fragen*

Hallo,
wir (vier Nachbarn) waren dieses Frühjahr am Shannon (upper Shannon, Höhe carrick on shannon) zum Angeln mit einem Hausboot (Caprice, Exel Class). Uns hat es so gut gefallen, dass wir für nächstes Jahr wieder buchen (10% Frübucherrabatt bei Emeraldstar bis 15.Nov.06!). Wir wollen nächstes Jahr im Oktober dort hin.
Unter www.shannon-info.de findet man übrigens auch einige hilfreiche Informationen/Reiseberichte. 
Ich möchte keine Reklame machen, aber wir waren sehr zufrieden mit Kingfisher-Reisen, bei denen wir buchten (sehr nett und kompetent http://www.kingfisher-angelreisen.de/)
Für Fragen stehe ich gerne zur Verfügung

Gruß caftain


----------



## AWEX (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Irland - Lower Erne oder Shannon und weitere Fragen*

Hallo Leute,

kaum vorzustellen aber leider hat sich der (wirklich gute) Tip "Leitrimquay" im Vergleich zum letzten Jahr erheblich verteuert. Endlich wurde der neue Preis herausgegeben. Die teuerste Preis letztes Jahr in der Hauptsaison lag bei ca. 1100,-Euro; dieses Jahr wurde der Preis auf ca. 1700,-Euro erhöht #q 

Damit fällt das leider aus für mich :c und meinen Sohn.

Ich werde mir nun doch ein Kabinenboot für eine Woche leihen und damit stelle ich meine Frage von damals nochmal: Ist der Lower Erne fischreicher als der Shannon? Geht´s da "besser".

Danke für Eure Antworten
Gruß
AWEX


----------



## Uwe_H (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Irland - Lower Erne oder Shannon und weitere Fragen*

Huch, das ist ja happig...

da habe ich jetzt gleich mal auf der Homepage schauen müssen, da stehen noch die Preise vom letzten Jahr, darf ich fragen, wo du diese Preise erfragt hast???

Falls du Informationen brauchst zu Booten oder sonstigem...ich habe immer hier gebucht: http://www.c-b-t.de Leitrim Quay
Die haben auch Leitrim Quay im Programm...dies ist der direkte Link auf die Katalogseite...

Dort kannst du auch mal nach diesen Cottages http://www.c-b-t.de/cottages/detail.php?we_objectID=644&textmarker=lough mask am Lough Mask im Connemara fragen...ein erstklassiges Hechtrevier, auch immer für Brownies gut...der Besitzer ist selbst ein begeisterter Angler und führt auf Wunsch die Gäste zum Fisch.
Dort war ich 1999 untergebracht...ein traumhaftes Haus...du wirst es lieben, es steht mitten auf einer Schafsfarm, weit und breit nichts drum herum...und stockfinstere Nacht!!!

Wenn du weitere Infos dazu brauchst, dann frag mich einfach!!!

Die Chefin ist Irin, der Chef Deutscher, seit 4 Jahren haben sie hier ihre Zelte abgebrochen und leben jetzt in Irland, kennen alle Unterkünfte die sie vermitteln und haben immer hervorragende Tipps auf Lager, die kennen halt einfach viele Leute, unter anderem auch private Ghillies usw...schick doch denen mal ganz unverblümt ne Mail-Anfrage für das Objekt und schau mal was da für ein Preis bei rauskommt!!!


Wenn du was im Südwesten suchst, da hab ich was praktisches mitten in Killarney...ok, das ist ne Touristenfalle, aber dort ist eine Kneipe neben der anderen, im Sommer überall Musik im Pub, und wenn man sich 5 Minuten mit dem Auto oder zu Fuss aus dem Zentrum entfernt...himmlische Ruhe im Nationalpark...herrliche Landschaft, nette Leute und viel zu sehen. Ich war im letzten Sommer dort und hatte sogar Gelegenheit auf einer Schafsfarm ein Schaf zu scheren...dort sind schöne große Seen in denen man kostenlos angeln kann, Guides mit Boot bekommst du dort für € 80.- den Tag und das Appartement ist nicht wirklich teuer...und der Flughafen Kerry (wird von Ryan Air ab Hahn angeflogen ist gerade mal 20km weit entfernt!!!
Da kannst du mal hier schauen: http://www.killarney-selfcatering.com/haven.html
Das kannst du auch bei c-b-t im Katalog finden, das gibt sich nichts ob du privat buchst oder über die Agentur, der Preis bleibt gleich!!!

Gut, das ist kein Hausbooturlaub...aber ein Hausboot kostet in der Hochsaison auch richtig Geld!!! Mir persönlich war das immer zu teuer...


----------



## Regentaucher (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Irland - Lower Erne oder Shannon und weitere Fragen*

das sind ja richtig gute Links, Uwe#6 

Hatte vor 2 Tagen wieder 1 Woche im April in den Riverrun Cottages am Lough Derg gebucht. Brownies gingen dieses Jahr ganz gut dort.

Nur ein kleiner Tip für Hausbootfahrer - bitte auf die Bojen achten die in der nähe der Ufer sind - da wirds flach und mit guten Rocks zum praktischen aufsetzen mit dem Boot


----------



## AWEX (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Irland - Lower Erne oder Shannon und weitere Fragen*

Hallo Uwe,

ich habe hier http://www.12travel.de/ie/accommodation/204/ vor ein paar Wochen eine Anfrage gestartet. Vor ein paar Tagen hab ich dann die telefonische Auskunft bekommen, daß der Preis derartig gestigen ist. Komischerweise haben die den Preis auf ihrer Page auch noch nicht aktualisiert....;+ .. da hake ich morgen nochmal nach und stell dann nochmal ne Info hier rein.

Dein Wissen über Irland ist aber wirklich gut; ich werde noch ein bißchen stöbern und dann melde ich mich nochmal.

Gruß
AWEX


----------



## Uwe_H (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Irland - Lower Erne oder Shannon und weitere Fragen*

Schau wirklich mal bei http://www.c-b-t.de rein...


Die haben immer ganz tolle Mietwagenangebote für Frühbucher, die sind unschlagbar, da bekommst du für lau Upgrades, die sind fantastisch!!!

Der Vorteil bei diesem Vermittler ist einfach, dass er vor Ort überall bekannt ist bei seinen Objekten. Ausserdem ist die Chefin wie gesagt Irin, da haben Reklamationen eine andere Qualität. In einem Urlaub hatte ich richtig Ärger wegen dem Mietauto, die falsche Kategorie bekommen (natürlich zu klein), total ramponiert, die Zentralverriegelung im Eimer, und das bei einem großen weltweiten Autovermieter. Ich habe schon gleich bei der Anmietung am Flughafen gemeutert, keine Chancem, die waren einfach nicht einsichtig, ich habe mich dann also getrollt, ein Anruf im Reisebüro, eine halbe Stunde später ein Rückruf, dass ich mir im nächstegelegenen Büro des Autovermieters ein anderes Auto holen kann wenn ich möchte...dort stand dann am nächsten Tag ein nagelneuer Opel Vectra mit gerade mal 280km auf der Uhr für mich bereit, aber erst war das ja unmöglich...

Bisher bin ich mit den Leuten immer gut gefahren, man legt nix drauf, da die Preise wie von den Vermietern direkt weitergegeben werden, also buche ich meine Unterkünfte und den Wagen immer dort und den Flug suche ich mir selbst frei Schnauze raus.


----------



## Laksos (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Irland - Lower Erne oder Shannon und weitere Fragen*

Da die Themen zu Irland hier nicht so zahlreich sind, lohnt es sich für dich vielleicht, im Unterforum "Schleppangeln" diesen thread hier: 
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=90178
 mitzuverfolgen, falls du das nicht sowieso schon gesehen hast. Evtl. kannst du da ja noch den ein oder anderen Tip mitnehmen. 
Infos zum Erne oder einen Tip für einen See hab ich leider nicht.


----------



## AWEX (30. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Irland - Lower Erne oder Shannon und weitere Fragen*

Hallo,

also ich hab mir das nochmal bestätigen lassen: Die Unterkunft in Leitrim kostet in 2007 in der Hauptsaison tatsächlich 1700,- Euro (im Gegensatz zu 1100,-Euro in 2006); die Internet-Seiten werden noch upgedated.

Trotz der vielen tollen Tips (danke nochmal dafür!!!) habe ich mich entschlossen, ein Kabinenboot in Belturbet zu chartern und in der Erne-Gegend rumzufahren; das ist halt doch ein tolles Erlebnis so als "Männerurlaub" mit meinem 14-jährigen Sohn.

Nun hoffe ich nur noch daß im August (am 4.08. gehts los |supergri |supergri |supergri ) auch was zu fangen ist....... was ist denn in der Gegend so am meisten an Fischen vertreten? Gibt es da einen "Hauptfisch", der in dieser Jahreszeit "gut geht"?|kopfkrat 

Und noch eine ganz wichtige Frage: Ist es richtig, daß in Irland alle Fische ausnahmslos zurückgesetzt werden müssen?


----------



## Uwe_H (31. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Irland - Lower Erne oder Shannon und weitere Fragen*



AWEX schrieb:


> Und noch eine ganz wichtige Frage: Ist es richtig, daß in Irland alle Fische ausnahmslos zurückgesetzt werden müssen?



Wer hat dir denn diese Weisheit erzählt???

Es gibt da gewisse Regelungen, die die Mitnahme, auch und gerade, von Hechten reglementiert.

Ich weiss jetzt diese Grenzen nicht hundertprozentig ganz genau, aber da kannst du dich weiter informieren auf dieser Basis.

Fische bis zu einer gewissen Größe darfst du entnehmen. Größere Fische sollen wieder zurückgesetzt werde, es sei denn, dass es Kapitale sind, die du gerne präparieren lassen möchtest. Dann gibt es Ausnahmen. 
Durch diese Regeleung sollen wohl die laichfähigen Fische geschützt werden.

Spezialisten, die nun denken, dass sie den gefangenen Fisch filetieren und somit die Maße umgehen können, werden dadurch ausgebremst, dass pro Angler, pro Tag maximal 2kg Hechtfleisch (nagel mich auf diese Grenze bitte nicht fest, so habe ich das noch im Kopf, forsch da bitte noch mal nach oder frag hier genau bei den Spezis nach, oder warte auf eine genauere Antwort als die meine...) mit sich führen darf.

Grob gesagt, Fische, die du verzehren kannst, die kannst du auch entnehmen.

Unter uns Pastorentöchtern gesprochen, was willst du mit deinem 14-jährigen Sohn im Männerurlaub eine 120cm Hechtdame verspeisen...da müsst ihr schon sehr hungrig sein!!!

Diese Infos habe ich noch Hinterkopf und die gelten für die Republik Irland, wie es in Nordirland aussieht, da musst du nachfragen. Genauer weiss ich es auch nicht, da ich bisher selten mit den Begrenzungen mangels der entsprechenden Fänge (lag wahrschlich nur an mir und meinem Können!!!) darüber hinaus gekommen wäre...:q


Die Geschichte mit Leitrim Quay ist ja mehr als happig...Respekt...da hat sich dann wohl ein weiterer Urlaub erledigt für mich...ich hatte das mal wieder im Hinterkopf...aber so macht das ja keinen Spaß!!!


----------



## schabau (31. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Irland - Lower Erne oder Shannon und weitere Fragen*

Die Situation für Hechtangler in der Republik Irland hat sich durch die jüngste Gesetzesänderung noch einmal verschärft. Man beachte, dass auch der Fang und das Hältern von Weißfischen jetzt streng geregelt ist.

Hier ein Auszug aus dem kürzlich verabschiedeten "Bye-Law" (Quelle: http://www.nrfb.ie/notice/pikecoarse.htm)



> ...“coarse fish” means any fresh water fish other than pike, salmon, trout , eels or minnow;
> 
> *It is prohibited to kill more than 1 pike in any one day,
> 
> ...



Es steht jedem frei, sich seinen eigenen Reim auf diese hirnverbrannten Regulierungen der Sportfischer in Irland zu machen. Im übrigen sind diese Knebel-Vorschriften selbst innerhalb der Fischereibehörde umstritten. Vielleicht siegt die Vernunft doch irgendwann wieder.

Gruß
schabau


----------



## AWEX (31. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Irland - Lower Erne oder Shannon und weitere Fragen*

Das klingt ja toll...... #d 

Abgesehen davon: Sollte ich tatsächlich in den Genuß kommen, einen 120cm Hecht zu fangen wäre der Respekt sowieso zu groß als daß ich ihn verspeisen könnte.

Und die Regelung verstehe ich so (mein Englisch ist nicht so wahnsinnig gut), als daß zumindest Fische bis 25cm entnommen werden dürfen; die Frage die sich mir noch stellt ist, wie die sonstigen Mindestmaße von bspw. Forellen sind. Gibt es diese auch in Irland? Wenn das so wäre, dann dürfte man ja quasi gar nix fangen, denn welcher Fisch hat schon ein Mindestmaß unter 25cm....|kopfkrat 


Naja, m Zweifel greifen wir auf das gute alte Fischstäbchen zurück........ is ja unter 25cm..#6


----------



## bike44rot (31. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Irland - Lower Erne oder Shannon und weitere Fragen*

Hallo,

hier ist das in deutscher Sprache.

Quelle: http://www.shannon-fishery-board.ie/index.htm


Grüße


----------



## schabau (31. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Irland - Lower Erne oder Shannon und weitere Fragen*

Nochmal kurz das Wichtigste auf Deutsch.

1. Entnahme pro Tag und Angler: 1 Hecht bis 50 cm
2. Aber: kein Angler darf mehr Hechtfleisch als 0,75 kg im Besitz haben.
Das heißt im Klartext: ihr dürft zu zweit zwei 50er Hechtbabies killen und aufessen. Danach kann der Kindermord wiederholt werden usf..
Alle Hechte über 50 cm müssen unversehrt wieder zurück gesetzt werden. Man sollte sich deshalb von vorneherein mit der Angelmethode darauf einstellen (nur Einfachhaken, vielleicht sogar widerhakenlos verwenden. Drillinge verbieten sich von selbst).

Natürlich gibt es in Irland auch Forellen, und was für welche! Allerdings gehört Shannon und Erne nicht gerade zu den Forellen-Hotspots. Beim Schleppen, Blinkern und Wurmfischen werden dennoch auf diesen Flüssen regelmäßig gute Bachforellen gefangen.
Mindestmaß bei Forellen ist 11 inches = 28 cm. Man beachte: es gibt, im Gegensatz zum Hecht, keine offizielle Fangbeschränkung für Forellen!! Jede maßige Forelle darf entnommen werden. Hier offenbart sich der ganze Schwachsinn der Überregulierung der Hechtfischerei.
Wenn ihr gezielt auf Forelle fischen wollt, dann konzentriert euch auf die Seen und kleinere Nebenflüsse. In vielen Gewässern ist die Forellenfischerei (noch) frei. Einfach vor Ort im Pub oder lokalen Angelladen erkundigen.

Gruß
schabau


----------



## Uwe_H (31. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Irland - Lower Erne oder Shannon und weitere Fragen*

Naja, ich denke mal die Iren probieren ihre Touristenattraktion für die Gastangler, nämliche starke Hecht, ein wenig zu schützen. Ist ja auch verstänldich, wo doch das Gros der Angeltouris der Hechte wegen nach Irland fährt.

Es sind ja wohl auch mehr die dicken Dinger die Spaß bereiten...warum also nicht gezielt diese schützen.

@Awex: Coarse Fish ist so ziemlich alles an Fisch was keine Fettflosse trägt und eben kein Hecht ist. Also Weissfisch und Barsch. Für die gilt diese 25cm Regelung...nicht für Hecht.


----------



## schabau (31. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Irland - Lower Erne oder Shannon und weitere Fragen*

Uwe_H schrieb


> Naja, ich denke mal die Iren probieren ihre Touristenattraktion für die Gastangler, nämliche starke Hecht, ein wenig zu schützen. Ist ja auch verständlich, wo doch das Gros der Angeltouris der Hechte wegen nach Irland fährt.


Wenn es das ja mal nur wäre. Aber der Schwachsinn hat ganz andere Hintergründe! Die Fischerei-Fachleute im Land laufen gegen diesen Hirnmüll mittlerweile Sturm!

Damit wir uns richtig verstehen: ich bin voll und ganz dafür, die Hechtpopulation in Irland zu erhalten! Was mich stört ist diese "wasch-mich-mach-mir-aber-den-Pelz-nicht-nass" Strategie der irischen Behörde. Anstatt die Hechtentnahme ganz zu verbieten wird das Höchstmaß auf 50 cm herunter geschraubt. Eben, damit die Touristen etwas "zu Beißen" haben. Als Folge dieser Regelung werden wohl in den nächsten Jahren Zigtausende Minihechte entnommen werden, die nie eine Chance zum Ablaichen bekommen und somit nicht zum "Arterhalt" beitragen können. Wertvolles genetisches Material geht verloren, die Population überaltert.

Die gleiche Behörde sieht übrigens keinerlei Handlungsbedarf, was die Forellen in irischen Gewässern anbelangt. Die sind aber durch Gewässerverschmutzung und -verbauung und Überfischung erheblich mehr gefährdet als die Hechte durch allzu habgierige Angler! Trotzdem sehen die Offiziellen keine Gefährdung der Populationen durch ungebremste und unkontrollierte Entnahme seitens der Angler. Offenbar besitzen die Forellen eine Geheimwaffe, die den Hechten nicht zur Verfügung steht.

Gruß
schabau


----------



## Karstein (31. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Irland - Lower Erne oder Shannon und weitere Fragen*

@ AWEX: habe das Thema leider erst heute gelesen.

Mit dem Lower Erne bzw. dem Lough Erne bei Ballyshannon trefft ihr eine brillante Entscheidung. Wir haben zumindest im Lough Erne zwischen 1995 und 2002 mehrmals auf dem Lough und an der Erne-Mündung (estuary) geangelt, neben kleineren Meerforellen in der Mündung gab es bei kurzzeitigem Angeln im Lough auch schöne Hechte auf Rapala-Wobbler zu fangen! Interessant dürfte auch das Trolling auf Lachse sein, denn diese steigen auch über den River Erne nach oben auf. 

Neben einer wunderschönen Flusslandschaft erwartet euch auch ein nettes Städtchen namens Beleek.

Viel Spaß

Karsten


----------



## Breamhunter (31. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Irland - Lower Erne oder Shannon und weitere Fragen*

Also, diese neuen Regelungen sind ja echt der Kracher#q. Früher war es ja noch verständlich, daß Hechte zwischen 6 und 23 pfd. zurückgesetzt werden mußten. (Wir haben eh immer alles zurückgesetzt):q


AWEX schrieb:


> Trotz der vielen tollen Tips (danke nochmal dafür!!!) habe ich mich entschlossen, ein Kabinenboot in Belturbet zu chartern und in der Erne-Gegend rumzufahren;


Dort oben biste schon fast in Nordirland, gelten wahrscheinlich wieder andere Regelungen. Angelkarten haben wir uns übrigens dort oben auf einem Castle (so eine Art Schloß) besorgt. #h


----------



## AWEX (31. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Irland - Lower Erne oder Shannon und weitere Fragen*

mhm..... weiß jemand ob bzw. inwiefern sich die Regelungen in Nordirland von den o.g. unterscheiden?


----------



## schabau (31. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Irland - Lower Erne oder Shannon und weitere Fragen*

Der prinzipielle Unterschied zwischen Republik und Nordirland liegt darin, dass man in Nordirland für die Hecht- (und alle andere) Angelei bezahlen muss.
Man benötigt eine sog.  "Rod license" ausgestellt vom Fisheries Conservancy Board (entspricht dem Fischereischein) und einer Gastkarte an dem jeweiligen Gewässer (die meisten Gewässer in Nordirland befinden sich, anders als in der Republik, in Privathand). Beides zusammen kann schon beträchtlich teuer sein. Außerdem gibt es noch Unterschiede zwischen den einzelnen Counties (Bundesländern). Beides, License und Gastkarten, gibt es in den lokalen Angelläden.

Entnahmelimit: zwei Hechte bis 5 lbs (2,25 kg) pro Tag und Angler. Fische über diesem Gewicht müssen schonend zurück gesetzt werden. Generell wird "Catch-and-Release" empfohlen.

Gruß und guten Rutsch
schabau


----------

